# Good Afternoon All!



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I just joined this site yesterday. I am a Christian male, 65 years old and have been married to my high school sweetheart for 46 years. I am retired but I do some financial counseling as a ministry. I am a spontaneous desire husband and my wife is responsive desire so I am always on the lookout for something new, some adventure, something I can share with my spouse to drive more intimacy, pleasure and excitement in our marriage. I would love it if she would do the same but that is just not her personality so it's not going to happen. So that's why I'm here. I also hope to contribute by encouraging others and helping people avoid some of the mistakes that I've made in my marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm really enjoying this site and have learned some things, but I hate all the acronyms. Makes it hard for someone new to know what people are talking about. I have read several posts about people doing MAP. Would someone please tell me what that means?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome!!! This site has a lot of great people here, one more is certainly welcome. Can't help with MAP as I have no idea. Sorry!! Look forward to more posts from you.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Diceplayer said:


> I'm really enjoying this site and have learned some things, but I hate all the acronyms. Makes it hard for someone new to know what people are talking about. I have read several posts about people doing MAP. Would someone please tell me what that means?


Maybe it refers to Athol Kay's "Mindful Attraction Plan"?


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Laurentium said:


> Maybe it refers to Athol Kay's "Mindful Attraction Plan"?


Okay, I looked it up and that's probably it. Thanks!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry, no MAP here. But google marriage map (plan) and see if it fits, if it is not Mindful Attraction Plan....

MOF = as a matter of fact
AP = Affair Partner
ASAP = as soon as possible
b/c = because
BAK = back at keyboard
BBFN = bye bye for now
BBL = be back later
BBS = be back soon
BF = boyfriend or best friend
BFN = bye for now
BH = Betrayed Husband
BIL = brother-in-law
BK = back
BRB = be right back
BRBGGP = be right back gotta go potty
BS = Betrayed Spouse 
BSC = Bat sh*t crazy
BTDT = been there, done that
BTW = by the way
BW = Betrayed Wife
CBTB = can’t believe the bulls***
CRAFT = can't remember a fricking thing
CRS = can't remember stuff (or use your imagination for S)
CSA = Childhood Sexual Abuse
CU = see you
CUL8R = see you later
CWIM = see what I mean
CYA = see ya
DB = dear boyfriend
DC = dear child
DD = dear daughter
D-Day = divorce day -or- affair Discovery Day
DF = dear fiancée
DG = dear girlfriend
DH = dear husband
DS = dear son
DSD = dear stepdaughter
DSS = dear stepson
DW = dear wife
EA = emotional affair
exH = ex husband
exW = ex wife
FIL = father-in-law
FOO = Family of Origin
FTR = for the record
FUBAR = ****ed/fouled up beyond all recognition/repair/reason (added by request)
FWH = former wayward husband
FWIW = for what it's worth
FWW = former wayward wife
FYI = for your information
GF = girlfriend
GMTA = great minds think alike
GNO = Girls Night Out
GP = general practitioner
GTG = got to go
HD = High drive (sexual)
HTH = HTH hope this helps
IBRB = I’ll be right back
IC = Individual counseling 
IDK = I don't know
IIWY = if I were you
IIRC = if I recall correctly
ILYNILWYA = "I love you, not in love with you anymore." 
IMHO = in my humble opinion
IMNSHO = in my not so humble opinion
IMO = in my opinion
ISSF = I’m so sexually frustrated
ISTM = it seems to me
J/J = just joking
J/K = just kidding
KISA = Knight in Shining Armor
KWIM = know what I mean
LD = low drive (sexual drive)
LDR = long distance relationship
LMAO = laughing my ass off
LOL = laughing out loud
LOL = laughing out loud
LOLROF = laughing out load, rolling on floor
LTNS = long time no see
MC = marriage counseling
MIL = mother-in-law
MLC = mid-life crisis
MYOB = mind your own business
NC = No Contact
NDE = near death experience 
NE = any
NMS = not my style
NMSAA = not my style at all
NP = no problem
NRE = new relationship energy
OM = other man
OMG = oh my gosh
ONS = one night stand
OP = original poster
OSF = opposite sex friends
OT = off topic
OTOH = on the other hand
OW = other woman
PA = physical affair
PA = (sometimes) passive aggressive
PIV = penis in vagina referring to "traditional" sex
PM = private message
POV = POV point of view
PP = previous poster
PUA = Pick Up Artist
ROF = rolling on floor
ROFL = rolling on floor laughing
ROFLMAO = rolling on floor laughing my a** off
ROFLOL = rolling on floor laughing out loud
ROTF = rolling on the floor
SAHD = stay-at-home dad
SAHM = stay-at-home mom
SAHP = stay-at-home parent
SEP = somebody else’s problem 
SIL = sister-in-law
SNAFU = situation normal all fouled/****ed up
SO = significant other
SOL = sh** out of luck
SOS = same old stuff (or use you imagination) 
STBX = soon to be ex
SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed
TAM = Talk About Marriage
T/J = thread jack
TIA = thanks in advance
TMI = too much information
TOM = the other man
TOTGA = the one that got away
TOW = the other woman
TTFN = tata for now
TTYL = talk to you later
UR = your or you're
VAR = voice activated recorder
W/E = whatever
WAH = work at home
WAW = Walk Away Wife
WB = welcome back
WH = Wayward Husband
WOH = work out of the home
WS = Wayward Spouse
WTG = way to go
WW = Wayward Wife
YAOW = yet another other woman
YW = your welcome
YMMV = your mileage (opinion) may vary


----------

